# Hollinger: Clippers, Offseason Losers



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> Not a great summer for basketball teams in SoCal. While the Lakers' misfortunes were entirely external, in the case of the Clippers, the offseason has been a full-on disaster. L.A. created enough salary-cap room to sign a big-fish free agent to a maximum contract, and walked away with Ryan Gomes and Randy Foye.
> 
> Yeesh. While I appreciate the Clippers' efforts to reconstruct the 2008 Minnesota Timberwolves (they also re-signed Craig Smith; can Greg Buckner and Mark Madsen be far behind?), those two additions do little or nothing to improve their prospects for this season.
> 
> L.A. added to its woes with a puzzling coaching hire, selecting the barely adequate Vinny Del ***** over the vastly more qualified Dwane Casey. The Clips have some talent, and if Blake Griffin delivers, they might contend for a playoff spot anyway, but they missed out on a glorious opportunity to rise among the elite in the Western Conference.


*Link*

With Griffin healthy, they should be a lot better than last year. Even with the cap room they free'd up, did anyone expect them to land a big free-agent?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wouldn't say it was a "disaster."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They had an excellent offseason via the draft. Of course Hollinger wont get that because there are no projections for those players now. But a healthy Griffin, an improved Gordon and healthy starters in Davis and Kaman will definitely improve this team. Even if Davis isn't healthy, Bledsoe and Warren will contribute.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, the Clips off season wasn't that bad. Its not like they gave Gomes and Foye a bunch of money or anything.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really like what the Clippers did this offseason. They added Foye, Bledsoe, Warren, and a re-signed Butler to the backcourt with Baron and Gordon. That's a nice group with big upside.

They added Gomes and Aminu to sure up their SF spot. 

A healthy Blake Griffin, a re-signed Craig Smith and Brian Cook, and an ever-improving DeAndre Jordan should sure up that front court.


----------

